# Diễm Hương trượt Top 15 sexy nhất vì quá mảnh mai



## blackberry99 (11 Tháng mười hai 2012)

*Các chuyên gia sắc đẹp của Missosology vừa đưa ra danh sách 15 cô gái sexy nhất Hoa hậu Hoàn Vũ 2012 cùng những lời nhận xét của họ. Với thân hình quá mảnh mai, Diễm Hương đã không lọt vào danh sách này.*










































































​

_Nguồn : Phunutoday_​


----------

